# Logging in probs



## andy (12 Dec 2007)

For some reason, since yesterday, i have to log in to UKAPS every time i vist the site despite checking the box "log me in each time i visit"

Any suggestions ? (in easy to understand thickton talk !!!   )

Andy


----------



## James Flexton (12 Dec 2007)

er not really. i have not had this problem recently but have in the past. it fixed itself when i cleared my temporary internet files which deletes the passwords and login details in your memory (along with internet history etc...) when i logged on for the first time after doing this i checked the box and it has been fine ever since.

to do this click "start" , right click on the internet button, click internet properties, click delete browsing history, click delete all and check the off-line box.

this will totally clear all internet related memory. all web addresses will be deleted from your browser address window, all cookies will be deleted and usernames and passwords. 

you will retain your favourites though.

it's worth doing this every month or so as it does clog up your system some what. 

on the other hand someone with more experience may well step in with another suggestion.


----------



## tgc (12 Dec 2007)

Not just me then!!


----------



## andy (14 Dec 2007)

So is any of the admin/mods aware that there's a problem ?

I sometimes have to try 2 or 3 times to log on


----------



## fishgeek (14 Dec 2007)

i had an issue 2 days ago, since has been fine, though i did go to the log in then ticked the box and all went ok

otherwise clearing internet cache does seem to work if perssitent prob


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (16 Dec 2007)

fishgeek said:
			
		

> i had an issue 2 days ago, since has been fine, though i did go to the log in then ticked the box and all went ok
> 
> otherwise clearing internet cache does seem to work if perssitent prob



its a known problem with Internet Explorer when working with sessions, it sometimes gets mildly confused.. unfortunately, nothing we can do this end as its a fault with the browser.. microsoft know about it, but as usual, are ignoring it.


----------



## andy (16 Dec 2007)

Deleted cookies as recommended. Was fine until just now when i had to log on again.

I give up


----------



## fishgeek (16 Dec 2007)

i am runnong mac osx , as microsoft imo suck


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (17 Dec 2007)

just fyi..

none of these problems exist if you use firefox.. which is far superior anyway


----------



## andy (5 Jan 2008)

I now have to log on twice. I log on, the page then asks me to do it again and then i get on.....tis driving me up the bloody wall


----------



## Garuf (5 Jan 2008)

mine makes me sign on twice too when im at my girlfriends then I have to read each forum looking for threads I don't recognise.


----------

